# Cold Weather Gear?



## Hopeful (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm thinking of trying some kayak fishing in January behind Litchfield and Pawleys island. Hopefully weather permitting! I've spent plenty of time out in warmer weather, so I'm not worried about the kayak or the fishing gear, but any thoughts/recommendations for what to wear would be appreciated. I'm thinking water temperature should be mid to upper 50's, much colder than that and the fishing goes downhill from what I can see. Rubber boots for launching, or wetboots? Hats? Gloves or hand warmer muffs? Any other things I should think about having? 🎣 🥶


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Layer up. Something as a base layer that wicks away the sweat, like Under Armour or polypropylen. That always helps when you are dragging a yak to the water. Next is a layer of thermals. Then add a layer of cotton (like a thick Carhartt hoodie) and then some rain gear. Waders, wading boots and a wind breaker will work. Don’t forget a toboggan (a necessity) and gloves. Of course you can always take the gloves off if needed. A PFD is a necessity, too. Duh. If you get dunked, head back to shore asap and crank the heater in your vehicle. Some hand warmers will help, too. Good luck.


----------



## Hopeful (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for the thoughts. Yeah, it is that run back to the heater that has me worried! I think if I pack a set of dry gear, I'm hoping I should be okay even if I'm a mile or two away. Fishing solo makes me think everything through ten times over. PFD is always there, I have one that is combination PFD and tackle vest. What do you mean by a toboggan? Thoughts on waders if I flip? I don't plan to, but . . .


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Sorry, a toboggan is this Southern *******‘s term for a knitted hat. Yes, bring a change of dry clothes in either a dry bag or leave in them in your vehicle. Waders will be fine if you flip, they fill with more with air than water if you get dunked. At least in my experience.Just keep them tight around your chest. A two mile paddle is quite a distance on a cold night, especially if you are fighting wind and/or a strong current. Yak fishing alone isn’t very safe, IMHO. You lose yer paddle, spring a leak or get your finger bit off can make it difficult getting back to shore alone. A retractable backup paddle is not a bad idea, either. Those hand warmers you shake to activate can help keep your feet warm, too. Just don’t put them right against your skin, those suckers can sometimes burn ya.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

I've done a little cold water kayak fishing, mostly freshwater, but Rougesun has good points.
-Don't go it alone.
-Have backup clothes and a paddle.
-Keep your phone in a warm, dry place, and don't play with it except to take pictures here and there (save battery). If you're going in the ocean, get a portable marine band radio.
-Layer up, but don't overdo it. In my experience, I tend to overdress. Paddling, especially working against wind/current, heats you up pretty quickly. 
-Waders are good, they won't kill you.
-Rubber boots suck, they will get water in them.
-Ultimate layer set up in my experience (applies to hunting and other stuff too): Merino base layers (pricey but worth it), additional wool or fleece for mid layer, and then something waterproof/windproof for outer layer, doesn't have to be heavy. Extremeties are important, so a knitted hat and waterproof gloves are a good idea.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Great points by Slosh. Keep your phone in an Otter Box and secured to you. Rubber boots do suck in a yak, but I have had good luck with neoprenes in a kayak. I hear Marino wool is a great base layer, but I have found polypropylene at Army surplus stores on the cheap. Wool and fleece should make a great mid-layer, but can’t say for sure ’cause I’ve never used them. A marine band radio might save your life in a bad situation. Don’t forget a pair or three of warm socks, either. With a base layer against your skin. Nothing worse than cold feet when you’re a mile off the beach.


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

If you use waders go with neoprene. Tighter fit and warmer. Layers allow you to adjust your temp on the water by adding or removing. Outer layer should be waterproof. Tight fitting waterproof gloves while fishing and add mittens while paddling.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Neoprene waders float like a cork as well. They will also act like a wetsuit and keep you some what warm should you flip. I learned all of this the hard way duck hunting 😁 Realize that the initial shock of being thrown into cold water can shut your body down and make swimming almost impossible especially with a bunch of gear on. Make sure your hull is not leaking.


----------



## HogRock (Dec 27, 2019)

I wear a pair of Kwaikjian pants that I ordered online. They are made in China and are neoprene with fleece on the inside. Very warm and comfortable as well as fairly waterproof. I use short neoprene boots too. Up top I've been wearing an inexpensive Cabelas nylon jacket with a fleece lining over a flannel shirt, but since it is getting colder now and for added safety, I will probably switch to a float coat jacket that uses soft foam as flotation. I don't go out very far either - have been staying up in the creeks - I could swim/walk to shore from where I fish.


----------



## Hopeful (Sep 3, 2018)

All the recommendations are greatly appreciated. I've adopted a couple, here's hoping the weather cooperates! At a minimum, all the responses at least help me know that this trip at least has some potential! 😀


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Instant Thermal Pads supplement cold spots. Thermal insulation with waterproof above.


----------



## smuckinphartass (Apr 29, 2012)

I second all the motions to recommend neoprene instead of rubber boots. Neoprene boots are snug, insulating & don't act like buckets tied to your ankles. Waterproof overalls, (I love Frogg Toggs!) can keep your butt dry without the hazard of holding disabling loads of water like waders would if you capsize. A light, breathable jacket, again, Frogg Toggs, or something like it, can reduce the misery from inevitable splashes.
Enjoy safe adventures! 
Is that oxymoronic?


----------

